# hole saw vs forstner bit



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

can anyone tell me the difference in a hole saw and a forstner bit? when would you use one bit over the other?

i have a project that requires a 4" hole to be drilled and a 1/2" hole drilled but only 1/4" deep. hat is the best item to use to do both these knowing that i do not have a drill press????

reds_21


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

You can not use a Forstner bit of 4" dia without a drill press..... well maybe if it were mounted on a post hole digger....

A hole saw is going to interesting at 4" dia...... have you priced one yet? 

Any reason you don't want to use the router? I can't picture what your making but if you need a 4" dia hole 1/4" deep I myself would use a router and make a simple jig/template and route it out.

If you need details let us know.

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Shawn, I have a 4" hole saw. It requires a beefy 1/2" drill motor to turn it, and you need a second handle on the drill to control it. The 1/2" hole would be easiest with a Forstner bit. Simply mark a line on the bit 1/4" from the end of the teeth and stop drilling when you reach it. If you had a plunge router you could use a 1/2" plunge bit and simply plunge in the 1/4" depth.


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

reible

maybe i was unclear, sorry. the 4" hole will actually be cut completely out. as for the 1/2" hole, that needs to be 1/4" deep. so if i don't have a plunge router what is the easiest way to cut these holes so they are true? Mike mentioned the forstner bit for the 1/2" hole (Thank You Mike) but any suggestions on the 4"??


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Shawn:
I would go with a router for the 4" hole, without a drill press you would never be able to hold onto a drill with that size saw. Plumbers use 4" hole saws but they also use a large slow speed drill, usually the Milwaukee right angle drill. I would make a template and use the router for the big hole and a fostner bit for the 1/2' hole..
Good luck Woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Shawn, when you go to make your 4" hole you can drill a starter hole and rough cut it with your saber saw. Use the template/guide bushing/straight bit to finish it to size. You can buy the guide bushings for your router cheap enough at Sears.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

what is the material you are attempting to cut a 4" hole through ?.

regards
jerry


----------

